# Possible psychic causes



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

*At cognitive level (conscious): *

Over-rationalization of things.
Black & White thinking (I am the best, I am the worst)
Obsessive performance analysis (did i do it right? am i getting it wrong?,etc)

*Psychological*

*Generally:*

- not accepting your more negative qualities, your "darker" side or shadow aspects, which sometimes can be things like rage, etc. Egotistical, animal-ish wants and feelings. Not accepting your ignorance, sloth, greed, etc.. This creates a split and a will to avoid this psychic contents which results in DP. Instead of acknowledging this lower parts (and then maybe working with them to improve/transmute these qualities), contents are pushed into the unconscious in denial and are mantained sealed with DP. This narcissistic negation of lower aspects doesnt allow one to be humble and access all the feelings associated with "letting go".

- not accepting your Female side if you are male, and not accepting your masculine side if you are female. Repression of sexual feelings, desires, fantasies, sexual identity, etc, calls for a defense mechanism, in this case DP.

- Fear of love. Fear of getting hurt. Fear of the intensity of life and love. Being unable to open up due to bad past experiences. Fear of other people, of not being accepted, not being loved. DP gets rid of the problem because "I am not, nothing can touch me, so nothing can hurt me". Fear of impermanence.

- Caring too much about society and imposed values and ways of being. Knowing that you are very different but fearing the exposure and a possible rejection by others.

- Repression of spiritual/religious feelings. Repressing the more devotional, ritualistic part of us, which has roots even in our evolution. Avoidance of everything that is not rational, scientific, common-sense. This is extremely harmful because we are depriving ourselves from our devotional, direct connection to nature and to the universe, thus feeling isolated and de-humanized. Man always lived in communion with nature. This communion is felt spiritually, devotionally, through intuition and ritualistic life and not through rationality.

*Mother and Father:*

- If male, possibility a Mother which is possesive, that is, that unconsciously wants/feels that his "sons penis"(creative power) is hers. (A will to "have a penis"- to create, which has an inhibition effect on the son because he does not own his own masculinity). This in turn affects the ability to explore sexual identity and to 'penetrate' the feminine principle. Basically you can not be a man so you can not get the girl (in you, or in the actual world, you fail to seduce women due to self-doubt). This deprivation of sexual masculinity, which results also in an absensce of feminine life-force (feelings, sensuality, love, etc, which are kind of like the glue that hold together a human being as a personality), causes a stagnation of and rigidification of thought processes and of the mental masculine principle: dialectics, rationalization, etc, which are void of self.

- Also if male, possibility a father which is succesful or has power which overshadows the son, which in turn is not able to be creative and to release sexual energy. Has fear of castration due to unconscious and repressed love for mother. Also if father is in negation of his feminine side (prototype overly-masculine father figure, harsh etc), the son will not allow himself to 'penetrate' the feminine (in him) due to fear of punishment or non-acceptance by father. The result is the same as above.

- If female (here i am just using pure imagination), possibility of an unconscious feeling of rejection by father (sexual), which inhibits libido (sexual energy), which manifests as stagnation of mind, loss of emotions, etc. 
Also possibility of having a very posessive mother which has similar effects as for male DP sufferers. In this case the possesion would be driven by jealousy, by fear of being sexually outgrown.

For both, possible events in early childhood linked with sexuality and escathology: Being humiliated and/or rejected by parents after exposing/showing opposite sex behaviour or low/"immoral" behaviour. This sets the way for building an identity which is built on incomplete grounds (negation of key aspects of personality) and is bound to collapse = DP.

What are your thoughts??

Peace


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

my thoughts are that this is a bunch of garbage.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> my thoughts are that this is a bunch of garbage.


why thank you for reading it


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

been hanging out with Carl Jung, have you? (being whimsical, not sarcastic)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Joshu said:


> been hanging out with Carl Jung, have you? (being whimsical, not sarcastic)


omg i hate that word ' whimsical'. It just like suddenly poped into mass consciousness because 2 years ago i never heard that word. I dont know why i hate it so much.. but thats so odd about how words will suddenly pop up and everyone will be using them. lol i know.. random.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry I think Freud is crap and was a huge devistating detriment to the fields of psychiatry psychology and mental health in general

the black and white thinking isn't Freud though, but when you start into mother father phalic stuff....I think it's all crap. Not you, jut his whole cocaine induced school
of thought. Not to mention he raped patients under the theory of helping them.


----------



## tengent (Apr 22, 2012)

bump for interest

In one of my DR reveries I was thinking really hard about knowledge and shit, and I thought about getting on Wikipedia and looking up "knowledge" and then it all the sudden seemed very dangerous. How could something so complex be understood just by googling it, and by a young kid, who should be enjoying life, rather than analyzing it? So I identify very much with the first three cognitive level causes. And the only thing that I really can identify with otherwise is the fear of impermanence. This happens all of the time. Any time I'm watching the trees move in the wind I'm thinking about how freaky it is that it won't stay still, why can't it? Deep complex crap that makes me uncomfortable. A lot of people in the psychedelic community would say that people who get DP from a psychedelic have unresolved inner issues, which remain unconscious. There's plenty of evidence to show that psychedelic experiences reach and bring out unconscious parts of our psyche.. I have a hard time believing this is something primarily biological.


----------



## invisiblemovement (Jul 27, 2012)

Abraxas said:


> *At cognitive level (conscious): *
> 
> Over-rationalization of things.
> 
> ...


These 3 things are very true for me. I am very impressed with your theory on females. What you wrote that I quoted was exactly what I was depressed about just a week ago, and it was the first time I ever figured it out. My father is very judgemental and very passive. He always points out the most rediculous bad things about me. It is so rediculous that my mom yells at him - and she is very judgemental too. They are things anyone would think are crazy. Yet, I have found that because of my passive father never showing me love (not even a hug), and always saying bad things about my appearance, it is possible that this is why I am so afraid of guys. I shouldn't be, and once I get to know a man in a relationship, everything is OK. But before that, I always assume that they all think of me the way that my father thinks of me. It is embed in my brain. But really, I know it is not true. But I cannot help thinking so. I believe that a lot of what your father thinks of you (if you are a girl at least) can have a large impact in her self-esteem. I believe that if my dad would have (even just ONCE) in my whole like said that I was pretty that I would not have this crazy fear of being ugly. I dont know how this really relates to DP, but is just something I observed in general. Coincidentally, I have an over-controlling mother who I just realized also within the last month may be acting over-controlling with me because she is jealous. She is constantly doing things to make me feel like a child. I have three older sisters and she did not do any of those things with them. It is crazy how she tries to intervene in everything in my life and makes me feel like I can't do anything. It is maddening, and I constantly tell her to the point of anger of how I don't need her doing all of these things, and to please not do certain things because I can do them myself. It really hurts my ego. It hurts to think that she thinks I can't do these things on my own. Do I come off as some immature stupid person? I don't like to think so. But because it is the way the number 1 lady in my life thinks of me, I feel that all women must think of me in this way. Perhaps it is the combination of the assumption of what men think of me and women think of me that make me so "stuck in my head" and worrying about what everyone thinks.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

What you say is absolutely correct.... I have read this before and have been told by a body mind phsyco-therapist


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

My mother was jealous and enmeshed and my father was overpowering and rejecting


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Invisiblemovement

My mother was the exact same...her doing everything for u is what leads to feelings of helplessness...and the over controlling is lead by her fear of abandonment...not feeling needed by her kids and because u r the youngest she probly possesses u the most


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

Your thoughts are spot on, Very wise and smart. I applaud you for that. Have you recovered from the disorder yourself? you have such good insight


----------

